# Rimless Nano



## Mikee (May 11, 2006)

Hi everybody, this is the start of my rimless nano.. i havnt had a planted tank in a few years after getting into saltwater and recently decided to setup a nano planted tank. I plan on making it a shrimp tank with mosses, javafern, and HC maybe a few very small fish to school. Here is what i got so far.. let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## Mikee (May 11, 2006)

not sure if theres to much wood in there? maybe take out 1? and/or move something?


----------



## trev (Mar 2, 2008)

id place in a more "V" patter.. like ..\./..


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

That wood is freaky lookin. I mean that in a good way. It reminds me of some kind of alien with sucker fingers. Especially the one on the right. Looks like it's reaching out with not one, not two, but three arms. 

Good start!


----------



## lemuj (Nov 7, 2006)

i think u have some great looking pieces of wood there, and i agree u might have to re-arrange them. Maybe put them all in one side/corner and put that wood on the right lying down.


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

I believe the wood is just hanging in there to get water logged. Am I right? 

You can speed up the process by boiling it for at least 30 minutes in a pot. Should be sinkable then...


----------



## Dryn (Jan 22, 2009)

Grapevine has been known to release toxins into the water... just FIY.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Those are some sweet pieces of wood!


----------



## fishydaze (May 1, 2009)

I don't think its too much wood, and I like the contrast with the dark substrate...I think it looks pretty neat as is...

Can't tell in the picture how you have them angled, but I would think about angling so front/bottom to top/back, going from thicker end to smaller end of the wood front to back ...to my eye, this adjustment might maximize perception of overall size of tank...(as would a marked rise in gravel front to back; I can't tell how much of a rise you have already)

Looking forward to seeing this over time


----------



## bryony (Jul 3, 2007)

The wood looks a bit tall for my taste, but giving them a little more tilt so they're not quite straight up and down might help.


----------

